# I Am Seeing Joshua Bell Tomorrow Evening! :)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He will be performing here in Cincinnati at Music Hall. They will also be performing The Rite of Spring! 

https://cincinnatisymphony.org/conc...o-season/joshua-bell-plus-the-rite-of-spring/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It was a spectacular concert! I loved every second of it and picked up a Joshua Bell album called Scottish Fantasy and a Mahler CD of much shorter works compared to his symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captain we have: 
Latest concerts
and
What happens in your life - Come in and share!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Captain we have:
> Latest concerts
> and
> What happens in your life - Come in and share!


True, I was just excited and wanted to share where I thought it would get the most views...I know, I shouldn't have.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw him about 10 years ago the night after I was married and thoroughly enjoyed it. I believe the packed house did too if their rousing applause was any indication.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

haydnguy said:


> I saw him about 10 years ago the night after I was married and thoroughly enjoyed it. I believe the packed house did too if their rousing applause was any indication.


He encored with a piece he recorded for "The Red Violin" which brought the house down. I also think I can tell it's him playing when I hear it!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dont tell Judith. She lurrrrrrrrrrrvs Joshua Bell. She'll be well jell.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Merl said:


> Dont tell Judith. She lurrrrrrrrrrrvs Joshua Bell. She'll be well jell.


Am sooo jealous. Already saw him twice this year and met him both times


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> Am sooo jealous. Already saw him twice this year and met him both times


They had a meet and greet, but I would have missed The Rite of Spring if I had waited in line.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What, he ditched the Academy of St. etc and played alone? For shame! They have mouths to feed!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> What, he ditched the Academy of St. etc and played alone? For shame! They have mouths to feed!


He's still with orchestra but also performs with others


----------

